# New Carpet Track in CT!!!!



## speed321 (Dec 29, 2004)

Just to let you all know SpeedZone Hobbies in Rocky Hill, CT has opened the indoor track. It has been open for about three weeks. If you need any info about the race schedule please visit us at www.speedzonerc.com.


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

I had the pleaseure today of racing at Speedzone. I ran my pan car. I dont know why none of the oval guys havent made it out there. It is worth it to check it out. I had alot of fun and beleive it or not it is a fast track. I would say it is a K&N track but flat. Long straight aways. Roll out is pretty close to K&N. I even ran the car as a sedan car, and it hooked up great. Dave the owner I would rate as top notch, more than happy to set up the track as oval for me and plenty of parts on hand,if not will order whatever you want. The racers there were cool to chat with. The pole situation in my opinion is not that big of a deal. With the help of us oval guys to bring Ideas to dave I am sure it would be a great place to race on a regular basis. Plenty of pit space in front and back. I will be there again real soon.


----------

